# More river walleyes...



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Headed to a different spot in grand rapids to go after walleyes. Ended up with 3 in about an hour, a 15 , 16, and 17 incher. I released the 15 cuz it was close and the dnr were out and about. There were like 7 guys out there, if anyone was there thats on ogf, how did u do?


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Im starting to think that the "saug-fish" were just walleyes all along because these walleyes were very well marked.


----------



## sdkohio (Jul 26, 2008)

I was there for 3 hours today and got SKUNKED! Man was it frustrating. I will getem next time.


----------



## Jcrawfo (Oct 23, 2012)

Where about do you go at the dam. I would like to try it out. And what lures are good for that area


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## maumee_bowman (Feb 23, 2011)

those are clearly saugeye, not walleye, walleye dont have spots on there top fins.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

I really believe that these are just dark walleyes, I would say saugeye if we didn't catch so many. I have caught about 20 this year and I saw 3 guys leave with a stringer that prObably had 8 of the same fish on it. I have caught a few sauger in the river. If all of these fish are saugeyes then the walleyes couldrun into a serious problem. I usually fish fast water close to the dam.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

fishfray said:


> I really believe that these are just dark walleyes, I would say saugeye if we didn't catch so many. I have caught about 20 this year and I saw 3 guys leave with a stringer that prObably had 8 of the same fish on it. I have caught a few sauger in the river. If all of these fish are saugeyes then the walleyes couldrun into a serious problem. I usually fish fast water close to the dam.


That's been my thoughts all along but not worth arguing about.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Just caught 3 channel cats myself on the Maumee sunday, biggest one was about 12 inches. Should've known my day was going to :S first thing in the morning I stepped in dog crap left by one of my lazy apartment neighbors  getting into my car, 2nd cast I got snagged and after 20 mins of slowly dragging my line back in the line finally snapped so bye bye new sinker and hook  , after that no more drama thankfully  

Nice job on the walleye fishfray :B


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

KaGee said:


> That's been my thoughts all along but not worth arguing about.


Yes it is.


----------



## beach5 (May 27, 2008)

fisherboy said:


> Yes it is.


3 hours yesterday at the dam. One large WB. Skunked for eyes. Saw lots of fisherpeople come and go. Saw very few walleye (1 maybe 2). It was slow... Did see someone take a nice bath. Shook it off and kept fishing.


----------



## MDJ (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm no expert but I know what I would call them. It don't start with a w.


----------



## sdkohio (Jul 26, 2008)

A friend just said he caught a limit at buttonwood too!


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

These fish( the ones pictured) are walleyes. I know they don't look like typicall walleyes, but they are definitely not sauger and those numbers of saugeye are impossible. Those pics that someone posted are just one individual fish, we all know that fish can vary hugely in color. Identification pics of crappie don't have a distinct stripe down the back, yet several fish like that have been caught recently. The pale walleyes you are used to are lake run or come from deeper areas with less cover. These are resident walleyes that live in the river. The dArk spot on the back of the front dorsal and the white on the tail are very distinct. Also the eyes are extremely walleye- like. I know there are spots on the fins, but they are not large circular dots like sauger or connected dots/splotches like saugeye. They are small And blurred. There would be a serious issue and people would be doing something if saugeyes were that abundant. It's a huge fishery at a serious risk if that was the case. At first I thought saugeye, but know I know that I was way wrong. The amount of fisherman at the spots I normally fish is extreme, I've seen less during the white bass run. Anyways, I'll probably be back out soon to hopefully pick up some more . I'll ask the dnr officer about them


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

fishfray said:


> The amount of fisherman at the spots I normally fish is extreme, I've seen less during the white bass run.
> 
> Ain't the internet a wonderful thing.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

fishfray said:


> those numbers of saugeye are impossible.


Agreed. (assuming the population is solely natural)

But some of these fish just really, really look like Saugeyes. I understand fish can change coloration literally overnight, but things like spots/coloration of fins don't just come and go...

At any rate good fish, them river Eyeballs have been busy, sort of tough around here lately with all the shad, but we're still getting them


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

The few walleyes that are being taken at GR Dam, what are you guys using?


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Pretty sure they are using small plastics like paddle tails and minnow imitations Norm. 

My buddy has been down there a couple times and said the same thing about the internet. lol


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Minnows fished under bobber too.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

As i figured, thanks guys.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

This debate about saugeye didn't start this year, these fish have allways been here. Check out the archives here on OGF and look for a thread titled Sauger in the Maumee river,#137 started by BKR43050 on 8/27/04 in the northwest Ohio reports. Very interesting read.


----------



## sam.baer (Jan 6, 2012)

Does it really matter if its a saugeye or walleye. Just real nice to know that the maumee river is so alive. I fished next to you today fishfray. Me and my buddy both ended up with 3 fish. They may be Walleye or they may be Saugeye, either way they are filling up my freezer (and my stomach)!!!


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

Some one correct me if I'm wrong but I have never heard of so many non-run eye's caught in the Maumee all summer and fall. Went tonight and got my first. No one was in sight. Or is word just getting out.......


----------



## Sid.hoover (May 4, 2012)

Agreed there are tons of posts about these mystery fish! Ive been reading these post and catching these fish and I wish there was a very clear answer but it just varies fish to fish. Some are walleye some sauger and maybe a few natural saugeye.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

I was at the dam tonigh for a few minutes. A couple of fathers and sons had the good water close to the dam. They caught several fish and were having a blast. I only managed 1 at the back of the pool.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

I caught a walleye middle of summer fishing for smallies. It was very dark black, especially the head. Nastiest lookin walleye I ever caught. I'm not filling my freezer with anything that lives year round in that stretch of river. Was a good fight though.


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

JimmyZ said:


> I caught a walleye middle of summer fishing for smallies. It was very dark black, especially the head. Nastiest lookin walleye I ever caught. I'm not filling my freezer with anything that lives year round in that stretch of river. Was a good fight though.


Good for you & good for me.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice black crappies!


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

http://www.outdoorblog.net/outinmic...tempting-sauger-re-introduction-in-lake-erie/ 

Read this link to a April, 2012 article on Sauger in Lake Erie and Tribs.


----------

